# buying second-hand motorcycle, need help with registration



## lwolcott

I see lots of posts about importing a motorcycle to Portugal, but I want to buy a second-hand one here. I've found lots to choose from, on sites like olx.pt or custojusto.pt. Surely expats must do this often.

How does the vehicle registration work in this context? It's a motorcycle. It's being bought from an individual, in cash. Are there lots of taxes and fees? I'm from the US, with a US license.

[Insurance is another story, but I think I've found a company with a site I can understand, that gives me a quote and lets me buy it online, easy peasy.]

Thanks for any help!
-Luke


----------



## canoeman

Firstly you can only use your US Licence for a limited period without exchanging it.

Motobike you register in your name just like a car at the Conservatoria, if buying privately fee is often split 50/50 from a dealer should be included, you reguire a NIF number an address, Passport and or Residencia for proof of ID.

No taxes, fees to register €30??? registration must be done within 60 days of sale date, make sure you get a valid receipt showing sellers ID & NIF number (preferably attached photocopies) you also require log book and a test certificate if reguired, motorbikes +250cc after 4 years every 2 years, to 7 years old , 8 onward yearly.

Road tax runs from Date of Registration so if bike registered August seller should have paid road tax by end of August 2012 for 2012/13, he is responsible for any pre sale unpaid road tax. You would be responsible from Aug next year


----------



## siobhanwf

Just transferred a Kawasaki 600 Eliminator we bought into OH name....cost €90!!!


----------



## canoeman

Ouch Siobhán that's gone up a bit or is it different for a quad?

Couple of things if you don't have Residencia then you'd reguire rental contract for at least 1 year or property ownership papers
Seller has to supply Modelo 2 for transfer of ownership your responsible to make certain registration is done.


----------



## siobhanwf

canoeman said:


> Ouch Siobhán that's gone up a bit or is it different for a quad?
> 
> Couple of things if you don't have Residencia then you'd reguire rental contract for at least 1 year or property ownership papers
> Seller has to supply Modelo 2 for transfer of ownership your responsible to make certain registration is done.


The Kawasaki is a trike


----------



## canoeman

Nice


----------



## lwolcott

Thanks for all the tips. It sounds like I have all the ID documents I need, which is good. I've heard that a US license only works for 6 months, but I wonder what happens if you simply leave the country and come back?

So I don't need to go to the Loja de Cidadao with the previous owner? For transferring the title, perhaps? (OK, this is separate from registration maybe, but paperwork makes my brain hurt.)

And how do I get a receipt from such an unofficial purchase? Have the previous owner type up something? Really?

I don't understand the comment:

"you also require log book and a test certificate if reguired, motorbikes +250cc after 4 years every 2 years, to 7 years old , 8 onward yearly."

If the bike is 650cc, made in 1991, and I own it for one year, what does that mean about a "test certificate"? 

I'm also confused about:

"Seller has to supply Modelo 2 for transfer of ownership your responsible to make certain registration is done."

Is Modelo 2 a form? Should a semicolon go after "ownership" or after "2"?

Any clarification would be much appreciated!
-Luke


----------



## siobhanwf

lwolcott said:


> Thanks for all the tips. It sounds like I have all the ID documents I need, which is good. I've heard that a US license only works for 6 months, but I wonder what happens if you simply leave the country and come back?
> 
> So I don't need to go to the Loja de Cidadao with the previous owner? For transferring the title, perhaps? (OK, this is separate from registration maybe, but paperwork makes my brain hurt.)
> 
> And how do I get a receipt from such an unofficial purchase? Have the previous owner type up something? Really?
> 
> I don't understand the comment:
> 
> "you also require log book and a test certificate if reguired, motorbikes +250cc after 4 years every 2 years, to 7 years old , 8 onward yearly."
> 
> If the bike is 650cc, made in 1991, and I own it for one year, what does that mean about a "test certificate"?
> 
> I'm also confused about:
> 
> "Seller has to supply Modelo 2 for transfer of ownership your responsible to make certain registration is done."
> 
> Is Modelo 2 a form? Should a semicolon go after "ownership" or after "2"?
> 
> Any clarification would be much appreciated!
> -Luke



We went WITH the owner to the conservatoria with the original owner and di d the transfer while she was with us. All we needed was fiscal card and ID and MONEY!!!so the transfer of ownership is easy! If you wish you could perhaps type up you own bill of sale and get the owner to sign it 

As with any car you have a document to say you own the car....no difference from the US....this is called a log book in the UK here I think it translate to LIVRETE (canoe will correct me if I am wrong )
a *test certificate* is require with EVERY vehicle in Portugal. It is proof of road worthiness. As Canoeman said : one *AFTER *4 years *THEN *every 2 years,*UNTIL* 7 years old , *FROM* 8 years old onward the test needs to be done yearly


----------



## canoeman

lwolcott said:


> Thanks for all the tips. It sounds like I have all the ID documents I need, which is good. I've heard that a US license only works for 6 months, but I wonder what happens if you simply leave the country and come back?
> 
> So I don't need to go to the Loja de Cidadao with the previous owner? For transferring the title, perhaps? (OK, this is separate from registration maybe, but paperwork makes my brain hurt.)
> 
> And how do I get a receipt from such an unofficial purchase? Have the previous owner type up something? Really?
> 
> I don't understand the comment:
> 
> "you also require log book and a test certificate if reguired, motorbikes +250cc after 4 years every 2 years, to 7 years old , 8 onward yearly."
> 
> If the bike is 650cc, made in 1991, and I own it for one year, what does that mean about a "test certificate"?
> 
> I'm also confused about:
> 
> "Seller has to supply Modelo 2 for transfer of ownership your responsible to make certain registration is done."
> 
> Is Modelo 2 a form? Should a semicolon go after "ownership" or after "2"?
> 
> Any clarification would be much appreciated!
> -Luke


Your D/Licence legality starts from either the date you entered the country, your Visa or Resident date, leaving the country for a period *makes no difference*, you should do everything possible not to be forced to take a Portuguese Driving Test or be fined. You should check that your Licence to exchange covers you for a 650cc if it doesn't you would have to take a Portuguese test.

Change of ownership is done at Conservatoria some Loja de Cidadao might have the facility because they are also a collection of various Goverment Agencies.

What's unofficial about buying a bike from an owner? wouldn't you reguire a receipt to prove you had paid him x amount for xx in full? wouldn't you want to be able to contact him if you found the bike wasn't what you bought or it had unpaid road tax? photocopy his ID.

You might be more familiar with the term "Vehicle Registration" identifies seller as owner of vehicle make, model, VIN number, first registered, plate number etc, Test certificate IPO all vehicles in EU are required to meet basic safety standards of road worthiness, so must be tested and have a pass certificate years as stated.

Modelo 2 is the official form used to notify a change of ownership and it's a requirement for seller to produce, and is supplied by Conservatoria.


----------



## wink

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that only motorcycles over 125cc require a test, whereas all motorcycles (as of August 1st) now require road tax.


----------



## canoeman

wink said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that only motorcycles over 125cc require a test, whereas all motorcycles (as of August 1st) now require road tax.


IMTT state for IPO "to include motorcycles, trikes and quads with a cylinder capacity exceeding 250 cm3

Current Road tax IUC scroll down to bottom of page for bikes, quads and trikes still +125cc Tabela Imposto Único de Circulação - Imposto Sobre Veículos e Imposto Único de Circulação


----------



## somanyhands

wink said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that only motorcycles over 125cc require a test, whereas all motorcycles (as of August 1st) now require road tax.


Back to front!
All bikes over 125cc require tax (IUC) and now bikes/trikes over 250cc require a test (IPO)
It's being sorta phased in based on matriculation dates though (or wham, everyone would need one right now!) and I still haven't seen anything concrete about the specifics of these due dates or where to go to get it done!
"Supposedly", ALL testing stations will be capable of doing motorcycle MOTs but they've all been given something like 12 months to get it set up and running. (and we all know what the portuguese version of 12 months could be!)
So, question is, in the meantime, how do we know who can and who can't?!
(and who wants to entrust their beloved motorcycle to an MOT tester who may well have never handled a motorcycle before??!)

Me? Worried?? You bet!!

Sent from my iPad using the ExpatForum app


----------



## canoeman

Test Centres here Pesquisa Centros Inspecção

Certainly the centre who can do IPO for an imported bike can do general IPO, our centers do and as all IPO stations are independent commercial it's in their interest to do it quickly, we even get a reminder card now so some are on the ball.
Wouldn't worry about standards IPO tests centers here are very highly mechanized and not subject to someone pushing up and down to check suspension


----------



## siobhanwf

canoeman said:


> Test Centres here Pesquisa Centros Inspecção
> 
> Certainly the centre who can do IPO for an imported bike can do general IPO, our centers do and as all IPO stations are independent commercial it's in their interest to do it quickly, we even get a reminder card now so some are on the ball.
> Wouldn't worry about standards IPO tests centers here are very highly mechanized and not subject to someone pushing up and down to check suspension


I must admit my OH was very impressed with the IPO centre we first went to when we brought our cars over. Quality equipment and very on the ball. Could teach the UK a thing or two.


----------



## somanyhands

We've been to the IPO centres many times with our cars so I am familiar with how they work.

However, the only place that (pre-IPO bike testing) does bike testing (ie. where we had to go when we matriculated our bike) is way over in Olhao, a (not) good hour and a half from us.

It doesn't allay my concerns about newly trained (supposedly) people and our bike!

Hubby will definitely only been happy if he is sat astride it while they test. That I am certain of!


----------



## canoeman

IPO will be from date bike first registered here so should be 4 then every 2 until 7 years old then yearly, so you've a bit of time for them to get their act together

Have you asked at a local IPO, as like cars only certain stations can do the "Import" IPO


----------



## somanyhands

canoeman said:


> IPO will be from date bike first registered here so should be 4 then every 2 until 7 years old then yearly, so you've a bit of time for them to get their act together
> 
> Have you asked at a local IPO, as like cars only certain stations can do the "Import" IPO


To be honest, I'm not entirely sure it'll first be due 4 years from first registration here.
ie. we matriculated last July (ish) but bike is 10 years old so I don't imagine for one minute that it'll be 3 more years until they expect it to require a test!
Unless you know differently?

This, of course, is one of a zillion "grey areas" that is yet to be clarified.
We might call into our matriculation agents actually and ask there. He was very helpful when we imported and may be able to get some more concrete information (ha!)

Am just thankful the scooter we bought here was only a 125!


----------



## canoeman

Whats dates on the Certificado de Matricula document, agree a grey area, but if you went into a IPO station they probably wouldn't be able to officially test it till July 2016 as the system wouldn't accept it.


----------



## somanyhands

canoeman said:


> Whats dates on the Certificado de Matricula document, agree a grey area, but if you went into a IPO station they probably wouldn't be able to officially test it till July 2016 as the system wouldn't accept it.


well, that'd work for me LOL

The livrette says the matriculation date is 2011-06-17
However, Z.3 gives an additional note that it was first registered 2003-03-01 in the UK

So, question is, which date will they use?

'Tis a mystery!


----------



## canoeman

Let us know, the answer should then apply to all imported vehicles


----------



## somanyhands

Well, I'm assuming (dangerous, I know) that those folk with matriculated cars still have to test theirs annually from date of import or I'm sure it'd be common knowledge that there's a 4 year "no-test" period afterwards!

This would confirm that our bike will be due a test next June, I suppose.
Hopefully, there will be plenty of places locally who are able to test motorcycles by then.


----------



## Algarve

all motorcycles under 50cc need no tax or Inspection as you will see for yourself they are all shades of colors and falling to bits, if you have a UK license you are allowed to ride up to 125cc on a car license that shows 50cc. this year the new law now require bikes over 250cc to have a MOT inspection


----------



## canoeman

UK Driving Licence and motorbike cc depends on when you took test pre 1997 no restrictions, after 1997 cc's changed


----------



## lwolcott

Thanks for all the info everybody. I went with the owner to the Loja de Cidadao and in one shot we did the registration and change of ownership. 60 euro for that. The insurance was also easier than I thought it would be. Wahoo.

Any favorite rides out of Lisbon that you want to suggest?


----------



## canoeman

So how about your driving licence?


----------



## lwolcott

Well, I'm going to work on that. I have a few (6) months. For now, I'm proud of myself for only taking 10 days to sort out all the paperwork for a fiscal number, entry declaration, internet stick, bank account, apartment with contract, office and internet at work (IST), metro card, and a registered motorcycle with insurance! :clap2:


----------



## canoeman

Well done, but don't ignore it because your "entry declaration" Visa? Residencia? dictates how long you can use Licence without exchanging, to exchange you do reguire Apostille from your USA state
"According to the IMTT an American driver’s licence can be exchanged for a Portuguese one, by presenting an “Abstract of Driving Record from one’s last US State of residence”, to prove that the licence is authentic and valid. It must have the Apostille, seal given by the Secretary of State of the same State the document was issued. A physician's certificate (obtained through IMTT) stating that the driver is fit to drive must be presented, along with the USA driver's licence and proof of legal residency in Portugal."

Outras Situações
Form for Doctors certificate can be obtained from Driving Schools


----------

